# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihm.-gjuh Shqipe

## DESIGN STUDIO

Me Gjeni Keto Terma .. 

Anafora
Epifora
Simplokës
Asonancës
Simploka
Alitercioni
Anadiploza

----------


## thirsty

> Me Gjeni Keto Terma .. 
> 
> Anafora
> Epifora
> Simplokës
> Asonancës
> Simploka
> Alitercioni
> Anadiploza


kerko 4 prej tyre dhe i gjeta ne internet 

3 ne anglisht dhe nje ne shqip

tani po te jap ate ne shqip se jam pak si pertac ti perkthej ato ne anglisht (te them te drejten, pertac por edhe nuk do ti perkthej mire)

jane te lehta per tu gjetur ne internet vetem ne shqip ti perkthesh  :i ngrysur:

----------


## thirsty

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=96509

Gjeta kete. Urdhero  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DESIGN STUDIO

> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=96509
> 
> Gjeta kete. Urdhero


faleminderitt  :ngerdheshje:

----------

